# The police are starting to knock on doors



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Knock on, not knock down. The other day our news ran a piece about a mid sized area city that had officers going on foot door to door in their patrol areas to meet residents face to face , ask them if they had any particular concerns and give out their business cards.

The chief of the department said he was hoping to return to an environment of police and residents knowing each other to an extent before just a 911 call occurs.

Apparently it is catching on in the surrounding areas because a woman who lives in a rural area told me that while she was out working in her yard a county radio car pulled into her driveway and the deputy introduced himself and explained to her that he and two other deputies primarily patrolled her area and if she had any concerns or need for a LEO that while 911 would get to them, the numbers on the business card he gave her were direct lines to the sheriff dispatcher.

Some may find it uncomfortable that law enforcement officers are reaching out with this sort of meet and greet approach but is it really that bad of a deal?

I remember growing up 30 to 40 years ago and we knew the local cops who rode herd on us at our hangouts as people and often neighbors who just happened to wear a gun and badge when they went to work.

As a teen / young 20s person I would often speak to our area LEOs in passing as I had a CB radio in my truck and they had CB radios in their patrol cars and we monitored the same channel.

Now that I am as old as my father was then I know 18 area LEOs and have a number of their cellphone numbers they gave me on their department contact cards.

As I said above , some may find LEOs doing a meet and greet uncomfortable but community contact between law enforcement and residents was still an aspect of life up to the early 1980s and citizens knew which cops they could depend on and the cops knew which citizens they could depend on.

I think if more LEAs do meet and greets more often it may benefit everyone.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have mixed feeling about it. Lots of bad laws coming down the pike that do not respect the individual or the constitution. LEO are paid to enforce those laws, even the ones that breach the law of the constitution and violate individual rights.

On the other hand, it might lead to a better relationship between LEO and civilians...IDK, could be good in some ways, bad in others.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't remember where I first heard the old saying:

"Keep your friends close and your enemies even closer".

The system is suspect due to constant abuse.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

They call that "community policing". It was big in Charlotte a few years ago until they for rid of the chief that started the craze. I remember seeing messages painted on the walls at the police office about how the officers should make friends with the local homeless folks. 

I don't trust it now.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I know several of our local deputies through our sons' baseball league, and I don't think it's a bad thing out in the boonies to know your LEOs. If they can put a face with your name and address when you call for help, it makes you a person and not just a call. I wouldn't mind someone stopping by to introduce themselves, especially since we're not "from" here and often aren't included in our tight knit community.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't have a problem with it. When I was a kid, the cops lived in the same town they policed. They'd stop and referee a kids stickball game in the street or stop and give you a lift home if they saw you walking alone after dark. They were your neighbors. Now they live in towns farther away and don't know the residents. It creates an adversarial relationship. You aren't cut a break when they stop you in town for anything minor anymore. Residents see them as tax leaches. Nearly 6 figures a year tax leaches. I know all the retired cops in town but only one that's still on active duty. He and I grew up together. He doesn't live in town although his mom still does.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

A state police officer knocked on my door a month ago, but he was doing door to door trying to gather info on suspicious activity due to the insane amount of unsolved burglaries in this area. I went to Walmart in Lisbon yesterday to buy a pair of shoes and DD was confused why I wouldn't go in the shoe aisle she wanted or let her go. I kept saying no look at these sandals waiting for the people in the next aisle to leave then when they left sure enough their old shoes were hidden under a work cart they gathered near. I knew something shady was going on. Then I went to the dressing area and told the lady who said it happens all the time and sent someone to retrieve the shoes. Sad to have to explain these things to DD.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Growing up, the local sheriff's officers and patrols would stop by our home for coffee and a chat - generally with my mom, while waiting for my dad; or just to shoot the breeze when there was nothing else going on. It was nice. I was kin to most of them, but they were friends. This was back when the words on the cars read "to serve and protect" - nowadays, I tend to be suspicious. Not because I want to but because that is how the atmosphere has changed. I still have kin on the different forces, and most of them I would be okay with, but most would be a no.

So, in thinking about this, maybe it is a good thing to develop a better relationship with the community. It has too much of a "them" and "us" attitude these days.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I would rather know the local LEO personally, than not know.

In fact, I'd rather be her/his close friend, if s/he was such a person that I'd want to be friends with.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

If they asked questions pertaining to: what I owned or how I felt about local things, i.e: politics; fire arms; ammo; food stored or anything I wouldn't publicly discuss I would be alerted not to say very much of content.

Many local P.O's know me as a person "to trust" and I have many local friends with the same trust level. I have a local policeman's PBA baseball hat. 

But OPSEC is my bye word. Let it be yours................


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

I have no problem with neighborly interaction between law enforcement and citizens and think some is actually a good thing as cops are regular people just like the rest of us. However

"officers going on foot door to door in their patrol areas to meet residents face to face , ask them if they had any particular concerns and give out their business cards."

Things like the part I underlined could lead to alot of problems especially in places like New York who have $500 bounty programs for turning in illegal gun owners. When the neighborly interaction starts mixing with personal gains all sorts of corruption and abuse of power will take place. I can see this as law enforcement indulging more into peoples personal lives and start investigating and harrasing people over local chatter and gossip rumors.


One of my neighbors is a cop and we are friends and get along just fine. But he doesnt bring his police work to the barbeques either.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My DH is a cop.... they have certain neighborhoods that are "hot spots" of trouble, and they work to establish a connection with those residents in an effort to to help them lose the "all cops are bad" mentality that keeps them from reporting suspicious activity/being willing to talk to the police when a crime has been committed. That means they get out of their cars and walk around, make small talk with residents who are outside (along the lines of "hey, how ya doing?"), and just be seen.

They work in certain zones within the county, and while they all work all the zones from time to time, they also have been assigned to more regular zones that they work in at least half the time. Within every zone they work, they are encouraged to go into the local convenience stores and get to know the clerks, eat while on-duty at local restaurants and chat up the staff, etc. 

This is NOT new to DH's dept, but rather it is stuff that has been encouraged for the 15 1/2 years he's been a LEO.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

We have park rangers going past our place all the time. I think it's great for citizens to know members of local law enforcement. 

It may be different in a large city where law enforcement officers may not live in the same areas they patrol. In smaller more rural areas folks generally have grown up going to school with the folks who eventually become local law enforcment. I think it makes it easier when there are small issues.

As usual, just my 2 cents.

Mike


----------



## Slatewiper (Nov 22, 2012)

I have no use for cops. Don't like them, don't trust them. Cops are NOTyour friends.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My local law enforcement has actually been doing that for about 3 years now, I like it considering the neighborhood I live in. When we first moved in 13 years ago we had police riding around on bicycles which was cool but they stopped it after a couple of years. In the last year I have been seeing it again and the police stop and talk to residents, chit chat, hang around the streets. I have a couple of them spoiled with muffins and cookies


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

About 15 years ago I lived in a rural community that had a lot of crime problems. Our location made it difficult for law enforcement to respond in a timely manner. They started a neighborhood outreach program and also had a LEO relocate to our community. It worked. We all knew him and his family. Crime went way down. I say give it a chance.


----------



## lazyBum (Feb 27, 2012)

It would be nice if they came when I was home to give me citations. Nothing makes me angrier than to come home from work to find stickers on the cars in my drive way saying they will be impounded if I don't give them proof of insurance and registration. They've done this 3 times now, I wish they would stop wasting resources on cars parked on private property. And I get the run around from the dispatcher when I called about trespassers, because it's "not a big deal." Yet when I read the police reports they went to somebody's house because a kid refused to go to school. And they sent the SWAT team to my friends house because his kids were playing with airsoft guns and somebody thought they were real. So kids are shooting each other with "assualt" rifles and none of them are dying, maybe the person thought they were all terrible shots?

I try to remain calm and rational when dealing with law enforcement. Some are jerks with huge egos, but most are average people just doing their job. They don't make the stupid laws, the government does.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I'd be happy if they just came when called.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

No problem at all, I think it is a great idea, I live in the country so it would be by car not on foot. went to school with a few of them and a couple are good friends of ours.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Why don't they team up with them Jehovas and come together? That way they can bother me just once. Sounds like there are too many of them or they don't have enough to do.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

edcopp said:


> I don't remember where I first heard the old saying:
> 
> "Keep your friends close and your enemies even closer".
> 
> The system is suspect due to constant abuse.


I was thinking exactly this before I read your post.. 

Once the police departments stop their militarizing, them maybe I can start to trust them a little more.. I don't see that happening though.. the cat pretty much got out of the bag...


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Depending on the cop it's not a bad idea. I have a friend in the department who is a very very strong 2A supporter...and to be honest, he is way too nice to risk his life for such small pay.


----------



## Slatewiper (Nov 22, 2012)

Never never never invite the "man" into your life.


----------



## upnort40 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am with you Tommyice, All public official should live in the town the are employed> that just makes good sense, gives that person more of a responsibilty for their Community!!

QUOTE=Tommyice;6524561]I don't have a problem with it. When I was a kid, the cops lived in the same town they policed. They'd stop and referee a kids stickball game in the street or stop and give you a lift home if they saw you walking alone after dark. They were your neighbors. Now they live in towns farther away and don't know the residents. It creates an adversarial relationship. You aren't cut a break when they stop you in town for anything minor anymore. Residents see them as tax leaches. Nearly 6 figures a year tax leaches. I know all the retired cops in town but only one that's still on active duty. He and I grew up together. He doesn't live in town although his mom still does.[/QUOTE]


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

When the new sheriff was elected, I was in a local restaurant and he came in with his wife. He walked directly to me, stuck out his hand and called me by name.

The last one was family by marriage.

I have known all the sheriffs since I was a child. I like to be able to call and get help when I need it by calling the sheriff, not 911.

I know some of the deputys also. I wouldn't mind a bit if they stopped by now and then to chat or have a cup of coffee. The presence of the cars in my driveway would send out a message to any bad folks that the law visits there.

If I lived in some places, I would not feel the same way, I don't think. Here I do.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Slatewiper said:


> I have no use for cops. Don't like them, don't trust them. Cops are NOTyour friends.


That kind of attitude can be BAD if and when you need one. I would rather have a cop for a friend than a criminal. Then if I needed a cop they are gonna take care of the ones who respect them first.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Might be good, might not. I inherently dont trust the police though. Still it might be a good to know who the officers in your area are. Especially if you live in a not so good neighborhood.

I truly despise if you have nothing to hide what are you worried about mentality. Just an excuse to go snooping, trouble making and revenuing,me thinks.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ruby said:


> That kind of attitude can be BAD if and when you need one. I would rather have a cop for a friend than a criminal. Then if I needed a cop they are gonna take care of the ones who respect them first.


 They can usually pick up on that attitude real quick too.
They arent your friends, or necessarily your enemies either.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

There are some good some bad. I feel there are more good ones than bad. I know one deputy that is a minister and a very good one at that.

Also in a small town about 8 miles from me some of my friends were having a garage sale. A lady parked in the street and locked herself out, my friend were trying to help her get her door opened and someone called the police. One showed up and opened the lady's car door and another one heard the call, since he knew the lady that lived there he came and started laughing and taking pictures. One of my friends took pictures of the police and the ladies with the police. That made for a very fun day. Gotta love small towns.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Slatewiper said:


> So you expect preferential treatment from a cop just because their your friend? Wow. Nice attitude. Maybe that's why most cops are so useless.


Well, aren't you a ray of sunshine and joy on this fine day! :cute:


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Slatewiper said:


> Never never never invite the "man" into your life.


Too late!! We've been married for over 32 years now. Yep, he's retired LEO, so I guess I don't have to worry about you showing up at my house!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd be happy to have the local deputies come around and be a face in the neighborhood. Unlike some, I don't automatically assume that a LEO is someone to be feared, hated or whatever. Most are just hard-working men and women who do a thankless job for not enough pay considering that they put their lives on the line every time they put on their uniform. Just like any profession, there are bound to be a few bad apples, but the vast majority are good folks.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Back in the day, before cars!, cops used to walk a beat in the cities. It was usually an assigned area and the people in the neighborhood knew them and whether they could be trusted or not. I don't see a thing wrong with it as long as they don't get too noisy, etc. We pay their salaries, why should we not know who they are and get to know them a bit? Might lead to some bad ones getting fired!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

"Keep your friends close and you enemies closer"..from the Godfather...of course..


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Slatewiper said:


> un-nice deleted post was quoted here.


That's her opinion, just like it's your opinion that "most cops are so useless".


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I do kind of worry if I invite one in they see a huge bag of dried stinging nettle and tackle me to the ground. Then after proving it's stinging nettle get tagged and bagged for rolling it into.....just kidding.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Be careful. It's all well and good that the police are reaching out to the citizens but they may have ulterior motives. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7RYH8Py6lY[/ame]


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Wouldn't let them in; but nothing wrong with talking to them at the door or on the front porch with the solid door closed!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Nimrod said:


> Be careful. It's all well and good that the police are reaching out to the citizens but they may have ulterior motives.


That lady has NO CLUE of her rights... I learned years and years ago.. DO NOT let them through the door... and if they ask to search, (even your car) even if you have nothing to hide, NEVER allow it... 

I've sat on the side of the road before until they got a dog to walk around my vehicle... and will still sit there and wait....

Sadly that video is all too true of the way this country is turning into a police state...


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Like I said, I truly despise if you have nothing to hide what are you worried about mentality. Just an excuse to go snooping, trouble making and revenuing,me thinks.

Always be careful around the police. I have no doubt something like whats in the video is part of the agenda of knocking on doors to get to know you, personally.

I bet the vid is fictional, with a very good point though. You might have nothing to hide, if you live with other people, you (likely) never really for sure know what they got going on.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Darn my couch is clean.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Shrek said:


> Knock on, not knock down. The other day our news ran a piece about a mid sized area city that had officers going on foot door to door in their patrol areas to meet residents face to face , ask them if they had any particular concerns and give out their business cards.


"Yes officer, I have a concern, my neighbor might be one of those crazy types that go shooting up a theater. I hear him shooting at stuff all the time practicing his assault." 

Next thing you know you have swat knocking in your door with a search warrant, them taking your guns and you fighting to get them back (not easy,I know from experience) 

"Yes officer, I have a concern. My neighbor is growing all these plants that look like marijuana. They have people over all the time and they play loud music. They must be in a gang.

Next thing you know, Swat is once again kicking in your door,breaking your windows and confiscating your tomato plants.

And when they kick down your door,slice open your furniture or do other damage they do not pay to fix it. Watch the show "SWAT" on Hulu, I have seen them tear entire walls off houses to get inside or use their "tank" to bulldoze into a wall.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Our cops went back to walking a beat and community policing. It's kind of nice being able to see Officer Smith and speak to him by name. It is also a form of checks and balances. Officer Smith knows that we know EXACTLY who he is and that we are watching and can hold him accountable. 

I like our local city cops.... My interactions with State Troopers hasn't been as friendly.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I've had good experiences and bad experiences with cops. Cops are humans. Some are jerks, some are totally normal people who have become cops because they want to help.

I was once mistaken for a fugitive and was treated pretty badly until they realized they had the wrong person. I do believe the woman they were looking for had shot a neighbor's ten year old kid, and she looked a LOT like me and she drove a similar vehicle. (She was in the paper the next day, though they didn't tell me precisely who they thought I was and I didn't ask any questions once I determined it wasn't a routine traffic stop. I was careful in how I answered their questions also, but very polite and cooperative.) 

Once I figured it out, I knew why they'd been jerks to me. I put myself in the cops' shoes and decided I wouldn't have been very nice to the woman either, and forgave 'em. It was an hour out of my life, and a sunburn I could have done without, but oh well. Life goes on.

I was also in an accident once when a dishwasher fell off a truck in front of me. The cops were awesome. I had an old beater jeep, and front side panel/wheel well area was shoved into the tire. One of the cops hooked a tow strap to the jeep and pulled the side panel out enough so I could drive it away. They were just incredibly nice. 

I also a cop knock on my door at 2 AM one time, years ago. I looked out the window, verified there was a squad car in my driveway AND could hear a circling helicopter. And I recognized the cop by sight as being a local sheriff's deputy. So I opened the door and immediately let the cop know I had a shotgun just inside the door and asked if he like me to step outside? (I didn't want him to see the gun and be surprised by it.)

He said I was fine, to not to worry about being armed, and praised me for having a gun ready -- and was a bit surprised when I showed it to him and he realized it was an antique single shot sixteen gauge shotgun, LOL. (It was borrowed from my father until I got a better gun of my own.) He told me that they were looking for a fugitive and they wanted to search my property, but they needed me to put my dogs up first.

What, there might be a dangerous fugitive loose? Sure, no problem! I'd be happy to let him search my place!

I called the dogs in and even gave him the keys to my chicken coop. They searched the property with a police canine. The cop then told me to keep that gun handy, described the guy to me, said he'd robbed a convenience store and killed some people, and that if anyone tried to force their way into my house I was legal to shoot them. He seemed really worried about me because I was a 25 year old girl living alone.

He gave me his cell phone number because he said sometimes 911 had a hold time or was busy (which is STILL true, AFAIK) and said he'd let me know when it was all clear. 

They never caught the guy but the cop came back about 6 AM to check my property again, then tell me they thought the bad guy was out of the area. He said to stay wary, but I was probably okay. Then he admired that old antique shot gun again, and we ended up talking about guns and livestock for a bit. I topped off his thermos of coffee for him, LOL, because I figured he'd had a long night keeping us safe and it was cold out. He'd mentioned his shift was normally over at midnight!

Nice deputy. I had NO problem with how everything was handled. That's how cops should behave, y'know what I mean? He was an older man and I think he was being fatherly towards me, and worried. 

On the flip side, there's a DPS officer here who's just a jerk. He's pulled me over more times than I can count, though I've yet (knock on wood) to get a ticket. He's always rude, and he makes up reasons to pull people over. 

He does things like claiming a tail light is out when it's not, or claiming I'm weaving dangerously I'm not -- it's hard to keep an extended cab long bed pickup from weaving a little when there's 40mph winds!!!! He tried to give us a ticket once for not showing insurance when I was just slow to find it -- at which point I informed him I was taping the encounter on my cell phone and would he like to explain his actions to a judge? Sheesh. He even once asked to look at the contents of my lap top. I told him he'd need a warrant, and also a computer tech, as we were on the way to Best Buy to have the computer repaired ... (Which was the total truth.) 

I haven't seen that particular cop recently. Hopefully he's no longer in law enforcement. 

So -- my take on cops is that they're human, just like us. Some are good, some are bad, most deserve my respect for the job they do. And I would have no problems getting to know the local cops better -- I wish I had more opportunity to stop and talk to them so I can get to know who's who and get a sense of who I can trust and who I probably can't.


----------



## Slatewiper (Nov 22, 2012)

Cygnet said:


> I was careful in how I answered their questions also, but very polite and cooperative.)


These are the first 3 rules when dealing with cops.

1. Don't talk to the cops.
2. Don't talk to the cops.
3.Don't talk to the cops!!!


----------



## Geary_Johns (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been a police officer for over 30 years, and have seen the face, scope, and mission of law enforcement change, and not for the better. Yes there are good cops and bad cops, yet mostly there are just cops. They go to work and then go home, they deal with the same crap day in and day out. Most don't care if you have guns, prep, or dance naked around the camp fire under a full moon. They get a call, go to it solve the issue and go back in service, rinse and repeat. 
I have a dirty little secret, I'm a cop and yet I'm wary of cops myself. Some do stick their nose in other peoples business more than they should. Yet the way to handle them and any other police officer you meet is the same. Be polite and treat them as you would like to be treated. If you clam up and glare at them your going to make them suspicious and they are going to try to figure out why. That means digging into your business. More so in larger city's than smaller ones, the cops are standoffish and distant. Get treated like a social leaper enough and you'll be the same way. Yet like any other human being, they enjoy a citizen that smiles and says hello. Just treat them like any other person you would meet, and yes you should practice opsec and persec like you would anyone else. I have guns, I prep, yet no one I work with knows about it, they have no need to know. Some folks say don't trust the cops, I say don't trust anyone but treat everyone polity.


----------



## barefootboy (Sep 30, 2012)

I have the advantage of being on the edge of a small town in which two of my nephews are police officers. They do come and knock on our door, especially if my wife has made one of her specialties for them to pick up and take home for dinner....LOL
They have made it clear that the local police will be there in a "event" and that they will not go along with certain polices.
And people ask me why I gave up the big city life.........lol

(Please excuse any typing errors as I am disabled and typing is difficult for me.)


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Yet like any other human being, they enjoy a citizen that smiles and says hello. Just treat them like any other person you would meet, and yes you should practice opsec and persec like you would anyone else.


In my experience with the police, that is the best way to avoid them wanting to look around and/or deciding to give you a hard time. From them just doing their job to making it personal. 
Being able to effectively deal with the police, whether it be avoiding troubles with them, or needing their help; in the ever-increasing police state this country is becoming, its just as important as any other part of prepping/planning/survival.



> Some folks say don't trust the cops, I say don't trust anyone but treat everyone polity.


Thats the way I see it too.


----------

